# South Central Missouri Beekeepers meeting...



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

will be Feb.3rd at 7 pm at the Howell Oregon Electric Co-op bldg. south of West Plains on Hwy.63. Bob Hinds will be the special speaker . He has done research on the healing benefits of bee stings....and promises not to use us for patients in his lessons! Everyone is welcome whether you have bees or are just thinking about getting started. DEE


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

this is something i really want to get into , is there anyone around me whom i could talk with ?
i have read some , and would like to start wiht a couple hives, perhaps this year, but i need loads more info!


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

bethlaf said:


> this is something i really want to get into , is there anyone around me whom i could talk with ?
> i have read some , and would like to start wiht a couple hives, perhaps this year, but i need loads more info!


If you noticed Dee's other note, there is bee keeping course to be held in Mountain Home at the college. It's 4 Tuesdays starting the 15th of February. (Dryer Hall room D104 from 6 until 9 at night). Cost will be either 18 dollars (cost of the book) or 21 dollars (cost of the book and 3 dollars for the handouts)... I didn't understand if they included the handouts with the book or not. So, don't know which it is. (and, you don't have to buy either) I'd love to attend, but have other commitments 

The club (North Central Aransas Beekeepers) meets the 4th Tuesday of the month at the Farm Bureau (it's on the west side of Mountain Home just past the college entrance on the left on business 412). Besides information, there are people selling things locally, getting the discount price for buying in volumn, and you can use the club's uncapping knife and extractor. (Dues are 10 a year).

Contact for them is James Rhein. I have snail mail address and his work and home telephone numbers. Most of the bee keepers are hobbyist (I guess they all are by defination, but several have more than 50 hives and even a couple are making their own hives).

Pat


----------

